# Balkan Pharmaceuticals (Moldova) vs British Dragon (Thailand)



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Is there a reason why the Balkan is so much more expensive than the BD?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Balkan are considered pharma grade in the country they are produced or am i mistaken ? if so maybe why


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I've heard Balkan are a load of bunk, as are a lot of British Dragon copies.

I've personally used the British Dragon.eu stuff, which is alright, good dbol, test that does the job. Not entirely sure about the Thai stuff.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Cheers guys I'm looking online at a couple of websites which I obviously can't say on here but just not sure what to go for. The Balkan one is nearly double the price!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

get both if ya find the cheap one is ok you know next time


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> get both if ya find the cheap one is ok you know next time


Hmm it's quite a bit for the amount I'm gonna need would prefer to buy once and buy right!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

uk lab maybe a better move or go pharma


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> uk lab maybe a better move or go pharma


Suggestions then?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Balkan and Geneza are good stuff, especially their oral steroids. But if you buy them from Moldova, they take forever to arrive in the post

Google "the British Dragon Story" Its very interesting.

OK, I'll do it for you. This is the original BD, which has split into several other sites with the same name (even more complicated).

""*Now that the whole BD thing is over I'll tell you something about British Dragon that I never said before because I didn't wanna stir up because at the time this board came online I really didn't know for sure. I used to talk to this guy 'Richard' just about every week circa 2003-04 ; the way they used to do it is he would fly out from Thailand to Greece every month, his friend 'XX' would meet him there, they would make BD in this little room over there when they met, as he described it there were absolutely no atomised processes there, he said they would just mix the oil and alcohol with the powder in a big glass thing, they would then draw the oil out of the bid glass thing into a big syringe, like a 100ml one and the fill up the 10ml vials one by one; I never asked about filtering but it's safe to say that not a single BD vials has ever been filtered or heated, and if it were heated maybe just to get the test testosterone propionate or trenbolone to suspend fully. Richard described these sessions as marathon, in that they would work for 16 hours strait those few days that they were there and that was that months supply of BD vials. they would then ship to their sources from within the EU. He said that the closest thing they had to any mass production equipment was this little hand-held thing that would put the labels on strait. Labels and tops were the only thing Richard and XX ever seemed concerned about. From what I know BD continued to run this way up until the end because Richard was still going over there every month, so pretty much everything you've ever heard on the boards about quality is bull, because the whole time it was garage grade(or at least that's what Richard told me)-so I thought I'd let out what I knew about it"".*

*
*

*
"Two of the best-known and most successful internet sources of anabolic steroids have been arrested at a Pattaya seaside resort in Thailand as part of an international sting operation involving the U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA). They will be extradited to the United States on "charges of using the Internet to illegally export steroids to the United States" ("Two Britons arrested in Thailand after sting operation: police," March 21)*

*
*

*
Police gave the names of the two detained men as Ashly Vincent Livingston, 45, and Edwin Richard Crawly, 44. They were arrested in a sting operation involving US anti-drug agents, police said.*

*
*

*
Anthony Roberts called me to identity Edwin Richard Crawly as one of the founders of British Dragon and to identify Ashly Vincent Livingston as Redicat. Anthony broke the story on his blog.*

*
*

*
Thai authorities have told the media that the two Britons did not do anything illegal in Thailand. Consequently, they face no charges in Thailand.*

*
*

*
Livingston and Crawly set up an online store to sell steroids to customers in the United States. Steroids are legal in Thailand but are a controlled substance in the US.*

*
*

*
Additional details are becoming available over the course of the day ("British Steroid Gang Apprehended in Pattaya by DEA and Thai Police," March 21).*

*
*

*
The police later arrested Mr.Edwin Richard Crawley (44) a British national who lives in the house, which he had used as the centre of operations for his business. According to the police report, Mr. Edwin Richard Crawley originally opened a company called" Nutri Med. Co. Ltd." registered as an import-export company&#8230;*

*
*

*
Another police team also searched a single house opposite and found Mr. Graisorn Tongrak (31) the son- in-law of Mr.Edwin Richard Crawley, who was looking after the house for his father- in-law&#8230;*

*
*

*
After that, the police took both suspects to search another building in the same soi, registered as a company called" Vincent Centre Service Co. Ltd. operating a postal and utility bill payment service. Here, however, police found several empty bags of drugs, called "British Dragon" and 2,500 copies of steroid instruction sheets. The D.E.A. officers took the steroids away for evidence. They also searched a warehouse behind the Nutri Med. company office, where they found and confiscated two machines used to pack steroids and also seized two land deed papers relating to the two houses, a Toyota car, a BMW R1200 RT motorbike, and 13 bank books which contained millions of baht; in total property worth about Bt 20 million. *

*
*

*
A third group of police later arrested Mr.Ashley Vincent Livingston (45) British, and Mrs. Jirawan Livingston(38) , his wife, living at a house in Moo. 10, Soi Kow Noi, Pattaya Hill 1. According to the information police had received, they all belonged to the same gang, whose big boss was Edwin Richard Crawley. At this house, the police did not find any evidence, but seized a land deed paper, a Honda and a Toyota car, jewellery, Bt 100,000 in cash, and six bank books, which had many tens of millions of baht in the accounts. Police Major General, Amaresrit Wattanawiboon, revealed that Thai police were originally notified by the D.E.A. that they had intercepted steroids, which had been delivered to America in plain envelopes and on investigation, discovered that the biggest operation was in Pattaya . Mr. Edwin (the big boss) had been importing steroids from China through the Internet and then forwarding them to USA and Europe. On receipt, customers would send money to his account in Thailand. Some of the goods were sent to Pattaya and repacked in dolls or fruit, to be sent to Europe by parcel or in plain envelopes. Mr. Ashley had been worked with Mr. Edwin as his assistant, finding customers for him. This operation had been running since 1999. It made him a millionaire, being able to afford to buy property in Pattaya worth Bt 20 million.*

*
*

*
The anabolic steroid black market is on the verge of being driven completely underground meaning steroids will likely travel same channels as black market narcotics. Obviously, this makes the use of black market androgens more dangerous than ever."*


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Balkan is guess as good as any underground lab if legit?

Some people say injectibals are good I tried and gaind but orals not so good tried as well and was not very happy!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

vduboli said:


> Suggestions then?


ROHM have a good rep, as do Alpha Pharma.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Example ,Balkan Test,sustanon,tren all good ,Clenbuterol good but Dianabol not doing a thing for me!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

benki11 said:


> Example ,Balkan Test,sustanon,tren all good ,Clenbuterol good but Dianabol not doing a thing for me!


Interesting looking at getting anavar but there seem to be so many conflicting reports from everyone!!!


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

For me : Balkan dbol = 5 (1-10)

Balkan parabolan = 6

Balkan test prop = not ready yet for say


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

jipilon74 said:


> For me : Balkan dbol = 5 (1-10)
> 
> Balkan parabolan = 6
> 
> Balkan test prop = not ready yet for say


Comparing to what?


----------



## Pobeda13 (Apr 10, 2012)

vduboli said:


> Is there a reason why the Balkan is so much more expensive than the BD?


Ive tried British Dragon Anavar it was ok I was expecting much better, then Ive tried balkan pharmaceuticals Anavar Im actually on balkan Anavar only cycle right now. This stuff is the best out of few brands that Ive had, I can feel it much better then any var ive tried . So far its my favorite Brand deff worth the money if you ask me.

Pobeda


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

benki11 said:


> Comparing to what?


 Comparing how has to be a legit product...


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pobeda13 said:


> Ive tried British Dragon Anavar it was ok I was expecting much better, then Ive tried balkan pharmaceuticals Anavar Im actually on balkan Anavar only cycle right now. This stuff is the best out of few brands that Ive had, I can feel it much better then any var ive tried . So far its my favorite Brand deff worth the money if you ask me.
> 
> Pobeda


Pobeda I like your name ,what does it mean Victory??


----------



## Pobeda13 (Apr 10, 2012)

benki11 said:


> Pobeda I like your name ,what does it mean Victory??


Yes I grew up in Moscow, Russia. Pobeda does mean Victory. Now im In Los Angeles California so 13 is me trying to keep it Gangster . LOL I dont know whatever. But Balkan is some quality stuff. The Anavar at the least is LEGIT. So far I had British Dragon Var, Omega Labs Var (made in mexico but not that bad), then my Favorite Balkan little blue BP tabs.

If any one wants legit Var Bakan is the way to go. Find a Source and get some. Go to the gym and get paid !! Im of to the gym now. Little work out + 8 mile run (57 minutes) got to shread all that fat !!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Used the balkan turi's oral winny's and they both worked great. no experience with their oils or any of the thai bd stuff though.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Spasiba drug Za informaciju!

QUOTE=Pobeda13;3074877]Yes I grew up in Moscow, Russia. Pobeda does mean Victory. Now im In Los Angeles California so 13 is me trying to keep it Gangster . LOL I dont know whatever. But Balkan is some quality stuff. The Anavar at the least is LEGIT. So far I had British Dragon Var, Omega Labs Var (made in mexico but not that bad), then my Favorite Balkan little blue BP tabs.

If any one wants legit Var Bakan is the way to go. Find a Source and get some. Go to the gym and get paid !! Im of to the gym now. Little work out + 8 mile run (57 minutes) got to shread all that fat !!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

BD is underdosed!


----------



## svetlo555 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello im new here .

Hope to help each other .

I can give you some information (sorry that my first post is for that),There is a boy with skype name moldovalegals, he can gives you original Balkanpharmaceuticals

products at best prices ,he ships to EU countries.

If any questions im glad to answer.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

svetlo555 said:


> Hello im new here .
> 
> Hope to help each other .
> 
> ...


Erase your post!

I can see somebody will get banned


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

I live in Thailand and i can say there is enough real stuff here if you go to the right places. Pharmacy grade and such. Though if you a tourist not a local retun customer you have a higher chance of beeing scammed.

Choose the product not the country each coyntry has its crap and good stuff if you know where to look.

Oh if you ever buy stuff here just because you can get it in a pharmacy does not mean its legal. Cops will arrest you if they can to extort some money. So get it to your room ASAP dont tout it around.


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Is Balkan Parabolan g2g atm?

Have some Alpha Pharma Parabolin, wanted to try Balkan. Or should I stay away?


----------

